# Personal snow plow insurance in canada..?



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, I am starting up a small residential plowing company to maintain about 15 homes. I'm wondering the costs and amount of insurance I should purchase. I should mention I am a recent university graduate with a 3000 dollar truck and plow to match, a 2004 honda civic and no other assets to name. I will be plowing in whistler BC Canada, any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Insurance, costs


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

all i can tell you is this, costs of insurance vary from province to province, and even city to city, so you well need to go in and get a quote. if you are just doing residences $1 000 000 liability is lots, but if you get into commercial go $2 000 000 (and it is pretty standard)


----------



## Greg-NWO (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got a quote today and for once am very happy with my insurance company. 2mil liability commercial insurance on my 2000 Silverado is going to be $851/year for full coverage - just $15 more a year than last year for standard personal use coverage 

I'm in Northwestern Ontario.


----------



## KLC777 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Ontario Insurance*



Greg-NWO;1066208 said:


> I just got a quote today and for once am very happy with my insurance company. 2mil liability commercial insurance on my 2000 Silverado is going to be $851/year for full coverage - just $15 more a year than last year for standard personal use coverage
> 
> I'm in Northwestern Ontario.


Greg I am in Southwestern Ontario and having a hard time finding insurance.
Would you mind sharing the name of your insurance company?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg-NWO (Aug 31, 2010)

Sure, I am with Wawanesa. (The broker I deal with is just a small local company)


----------



## KLC777 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Greg. I'm getting some crazy quotes. I'm just wanting to do some snow blowing with my Kubota over the season. It's looking like it will hardly be worth it in the long run.
Appreciate your help!


----------

